# Solved: cannot connect to internet using http https or ftp



## phatuesday (Nov 10, 2009)

After running the Network Diagnostic for Windows XP the following message is displayed.

*"Windows cannot connect to internet using http https or ftp. This is probably due to firewall settings on this computer.*

*Check the firewall settings for the HTTP* port (80) *HTTPS* port (443) *FTP* port (21).

I am connected to the router and 5 windows updates appeared to have installed themselves the last time I restarted the computer. 

What do I have to do to ?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Try these simple tests first, let's see where we stand.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous IPCONFIG command output! Do NOT type <computer_IP_address> into the command, that won't work. Also, the < and > in the text is to identify the parameters, they are also NOT used in the actual commands.

Do NOT include the <> either, they're just to identify the values for substitution.

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 74.125.45.100

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above. _(For Vista/Win7, the IPv4 Address)_

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## phatuesday (Nov 10, 2009)

Windows Firewall is Off
Mcafee Personal firewall plus is not installed

Thank you for taking a look at it

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\>cd\
C:\>ipconfig/all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Freidastoy
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : gateway.2wire.net
Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gateway.2wire.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-90-4B-61-B0-55
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.71
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, November 11, 2009 9:26:18
AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, November 12, 2009 9:26:18
AM
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : National Semiconductor Corp. DP83815
/816 10/100 MacPhyter PCI Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0F-20-21-B6-CD
C:\>ping 192.168.0.71
Pinging 192.168.0.71 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.0.71: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.0.71: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.0.71: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.0.71: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Ping statistics for 192.168.0.71:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms
C:\>ping 192.168.0.1
Pinging 192.168.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=8ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=255
Ping statistics for 192.168.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 2ms, Maximum = 8ms, Average = 3ms
C:\>ping 74.125.45.100
Pinging 74.125.45.100 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=100ms TTL=53
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=94ms TTL=53
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=96ms TTL=53
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=94ms TTL=53
Ping statistics for 74.125.45.100:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 94ms, Maximum = 100ms, Average = 96ms
C:\>ping yahoo.com
Pinging yahoo.com [209.131.36.159] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.131.36.159: bytes=32 time=115ms TTL=53
Reply from 209.131.36.159: bytes=32 time=114ms TTL=53
Reply from 209.131.36.159: bytes=32 time=113ms TTL=53
Reply from 209.131.36.159: bytes=32 time=114ms TTL=53
Ping statistics for 209.131.36.159:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 113ms, Maximum = 115ms, Average = 114ms


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Have you tried resetting IE to default configuration? How about trying an alternative browser like Firefox?


----------



## phatuesday (Nov 10, 2009)

I will attemp to reset IE. I don't have another browser on that machine.

Does this give us any Clues?

Last diagnostic run time: 11/11/09 11:15:58 HTTP, HTTPS, FTP Diagnostic 
HTTP, HTTPS, FTP connectivity 
info HTTPS: Successfully connected to www.microsoft.com. 
info FTP (Passive): Successfully connected to ftp.microsoft.com. 
warn HTTP: Error 12029 connecting to www.microsoft.com: A connection with the server could not be established 
warn HTTP: Error 12029 connecting to www.hotmail.com: A connection with the server could not be established 
error Could not make an HTTP connection. 
info Redirecting user to support call

DNS Client Diagnostic 
DNS - Not a home user scenario 
info Using Web Proxy: yes 
No DNS servers 
DNS failure

Gateway Diagnostic 
Gateway 
info The following proxy configuration is being used by IE: Automatically Detect Settings:Enabled Automatic Configuration Script: Proxy Server:http=localhost:7171 Proxy Bypass list:*.local;<local> 
info This computer has the following default gateway entry(ies): 192.168.0.1 
info This computer has the following IP address(es): 192.168.0.71 
info The default gateway is in the same subnet as this computer 
info The default gateway entry is a valid unicast address 
info The default gateway address was resolved via ARP in 1 try(ies) 
info The default gateway was reached via ICMP Ping in 1 try(ies) 
info Skipped gateway connectivity check because of IE proxy configuration

IP Layer Diagnostic 
Corrupted IP routing table 
info The default route is valid 
info The loopback route is valid 
info The local host route is valid 
info The local subnet route is valid 
Invalid ARP cache entries 
action The ARP cache has been flushed

IP Configuration Diagnostic 
Invalid IP address 
info Valid IP address detected: 192.168.0.71

Wireless Diagnostic 
Wireless - Service disabled 
Wireless - User SSID 
action User input required: Specify network name or SSID 
Wireless - First time setup 
info The Wireless Network name (SSID) to which the user would like to connect = Zeman. 
Wireless - Radio off 
info Valid IP address detected: 192.168.0.71 
Wireless - Out of range 
Wireless - Hardware issue 
Wireless - Novice user 
Wireless - Ad-hoc network 
Wireless - Less preferred 
Wireless - 802.1x enabled 
Wireless - Configuration mismatch 
Wireless - Low SNR

WinSock Diagnostic 
WinSock status 
info All base service provider entries are present in the Winsock catalog. 
info The Winsock Service provider chains are valid. 
info Provider entry MSAFD Tcpip [TCP/IP] passed the loopback communication test. 
info Provider entry MSAFD Tcpip [UDP/IP] passed the loopback communication test. 
info Provider entry RSVP UDP Service Provider passed the loopback communication test. 
info Provider entry RSVP TCP Service Provider passed the loopback communication test. 
info Connectivity is valid for all Winsock service providers.

Network Adapter Diagnostic 
Network location detection 
info Using home Internet connection 
Network adapter identification 
info Network connection: Name=Local Area Connection, Device=National Semiconductor Corp. DP83815/816 10/100 MacPhyter PCI Adapter, MediaType=LAN, SubMediaType=LAN 
info Network connection: Name=Wireless Network Connection, Device=Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN, MediaType=LAN, SubMediaType=WIRELESS 
info Both Ethernet and Wireless connections available, prompting user for selection 
action User input required: Select network connection 
info Wireless connection selected 
Network adapter status 
info Network connection status: Connected

HTTP, HTTPS, FTP Diagnostic 
HTTP, HTTPS, FTP connectivity 
info FTP (Passive): Successfully connected to ftp.microsoft.com. 
warn HTTP: Error 12029 connecting to www.microsoft.com: A connection with the server could not be established 
info HTTPS: Successfully connected to www.microsoft.com. 
warn HTTP: Error 12029 connecting to www.hotmail.com: A connection with the server could not be established 
error Could not make an HTTP connection.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

This is wrong.


> info Using Web Proxy: yes


Let's disable any proxy settings.

In IE, Tools, Internet Options, Connections, and click the *LAN Settings* button.

Uncheck *ALL *the boxes on this screen and click OK, then OK to the Internet Settings screen.


----------



## phatuesday (Nov 10, 2009)

Thank you John! That did it. The 1st, 3rd, and 4th boxes were checked. Unchecked them, Selected OK, and restarted IE. I did do a Restore advance settings and a Reset Internet Explorer under the Advanced tab prior, but that did'nt help. So it appears that doing those two does not clear the LAN Proxy settings.

Thanks a gain for your help!

T
Phatuesday


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Glad we could assist.


----------

